# Price of a bottle baby?



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

What's a fair price for a LaMancha bottle baby (doeling)? I'll be getting one soon (hopefully! Thinking pink!), and I want to make sure I'm not over paying.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You get what you pay for -- I'm getting a bottle baby lamancha for $500. If you want really good genetics and udders, you'll probably be looking at about $500 ... usually registered doelings start at $300 and just go up with quality.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Not registered. Just heard from her; when she first got her she got the mother and her 6 month old baby. At that time, mother was giving 1 1/2 quarts a day being milked once a day. 

Knowing that, would you say $100? $150? $200?

I bought my pregnant PB but unregistered LaMancha for $175, and her mother was an excellent milker. I don't care about reg., I just want milk and companionship.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

For a bottle baby that seems high


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has she given you a price yet? Around here you would probably pay around $200 for a healthy bottle baby. You might get lucky with $150 if someone needs to quickly downsize their herd due to bad circumstances.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

DaisyMayFarm said:


> Not registered. Just heard from her; when she first got her she got the mother and her 6 month old baby. At that time, mother was giving 1 1/2 quarts a day being milked once a day.
> 
> Knowing that, would you say $100? $150? $200?
> 
> I bought my pregnant PB but unregistered LaMancha for $175, and her mother was an excellent milker. I don't care about reg., I just want milk and companionship.


$200 sounds fair to me, but that depends on her mom's udder and her conformation :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unregistered I wouldnt pay more then 150 as you can get a registered one for 250-300


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Why would a bottle baby have any less value than a dam-raised kid??????


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Lost Prairie said:


> Why would a bottle baby have any less value than a dam-raised kid??????


More labour intensive for me.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Because you have the expense of bottle feeding it. They are generally much cheaper before weaning age.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> unregistered I wouldnt pay more then 150 as you can get a registered one for 250-300


I think $100-150 sounds good


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its amazing how different Boers and dairy are. I wouldn't even think to buy a boer bottle baby... most Boer people give them away around here. 

It is fun to bottle raise though... I always get jealous of bottle babies. They are so funny.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> Why would a bottle baby have any less value than a dam-raised kid??????


They don't, not at all. But she's looking at unregistered and they usually are a little bit less, though it doesn't mean they are less quality.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wasn't basing my pricing on bottle fed bu on being unregistered 

But as a Dam raiser if I have one I need to bottle feed and don't have time for then if sold before a couple weeks old sometimes I will discount. But not all the time. Depends on the circumstances


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Not sure where all of you guys are located but commercial (unregistered) but straight bred bottle babies range anywhere from:
$0.05-$25 newborn bucklings
$45-100 doelings

But the doelings go so fast you either drive to pick up the baby that morning or they're gone by night. Basically as soon as they've received colostrum they're gone.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I thought I posted earlier but I guess it didn't "take".

Our local dairy sells purebred (not registered) saanens at 2 weeks old for $25/each. I don't want to buy those.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea there is a guy across the bridge that has a Dairy farm has the same prices but I always hear u have to be careful from buying from big farmers


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

imthegrt1 said:


> Yea there is a guy across the bridge that has a Dairy farm has the same prices but I always hear u have to be careful from buying from big farmers


My first 3 girls came from a dairy & I love them but.............. I won't make the same mistake again. I no longer even think they are the breed we were told! Along with several other issues.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Boer people give them away. I can get a fullblood boer doeling for $50 from a friend of mine. I'll be getting a very high quite boer buckling bottle kid for $200 later in the month. But most people give buck kids away. 

I can get a reg lamancha buck out of great stock for $15 and a doe for $150.


----------

